# Cat hit by car. Options and opinions.



## Gypley (10 March 2014)

We got a yard cat about a year ago to sort a rat problem. She's a "working cat", not a pet. Not cuddly or friendly. Just does her job in return for food. As such, my friend and I decided that if anything were to happen to her she would be PTS.  I know this sounds very matter of fact and heartless, so I do apologise. As a result of deciding she would be PTS if she needed any serious medical attention we did not insure the cat (hindsight is a wonderful thing) and I'd advise anyone who has uninsured yard cats to get them insured. It's only £8pm and will certainly stop you having those "if only" thoughts should anything happen. 

Sunday she was hit by a car as I was leaving the yard. I took her straight to the vets who pushed and pulled her around, prodded and poked and was 75% happy that she hadn't broken anything as although a little wobbly, was weight bearing on both back legs. He suggested she stay in the clinic over night, on a drip and have X-rays in the morning to be sure.  I refused due to cost and her being uninsured. He then advised to give her a chance and gave her a couple of injections and sent me home with some metacam to see if she improves (all to the tune of £80, which for Sunday out of hours I didn't think was too sad) 

If I were to go ahead with the X-rays and she had a break she would be PTS, if there's no break we would be doing the same as we are now with the metacam etc. 

so today I took her to work, say her on hot water bottles, syringed her fluids every hour and golly has she perked up! 
Shes still wobbly and reluctant to walk, but I don't blame her after being hit by a car ! 

My problem is now that I'm actually rather attached to the bloody thing and am debating going back for the X-rays. Has anyone ever had a cat go through X-rays and what sort of costs am I looking at? TIA


----------



## Pingypo (15 July 2014)

I don't know the costs etc but 2 our of our cats (one of which was a yard cat) were hit by cars. One killed and the other taken to vet paralysed and underlying complications so no option but to PTS. Would have given anything to have the option of keeping them alive for their sake and mine. You are lucky you can help the cat so I strongly suggest you give that cat a chance unless the cat will have bad pain or no life for a cat for the rest of its life.


----------



## twiggy2 (15 July 2014)

xray and make a decision don't just leave sitting about whilst you make up your mind-if she is reluctant to walk and you are having to syringe fluids into her she probably feels like crap. yard cat or pet you are responsible for preventing her from suffering-if she had stayed at the vets they could have given extra pain relief if it was needed you can't do that


----------



## honetpot (15 July 2014)

I would put her on cage rest get pain killers and antibiotics. I had a cat knocked over like this 20 years ago, spent 3 days in the vets and came home covered in poo. They wanted to keep her for two weeks but when asked what they would actually do for her the answer was not a lot apart from cage rest, she had been x-rayed and had a fractured pelvis.  Once the pain and swelling has gone down you will be able to asses better whether the cat is going to have good mobility.
 Little old ladies often wait for days to go to theatre when they break their femurs or hips, so as long as the cat has pain relief an is immobilised don't be pushed into something you do not want.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (15 July 2014)

As others have said, don't be rushed or bullied into anything at the mo.

Unfortunately vets are very good at spending other people's money - tho' appreciate you want to give this pussycat every chance possible and X-rays might be the only way of really knowing what's gone on, in which case you might have to pay up and look sweet and make it your Good Deed for the animal kingdom

The other option is that Cats Protection might take her???


----------



## twiggy2 (15 July 2014)

honetpot said:



			I would put her on cage rest get pain killers and antibiotics. I had a cat knocked over like this 20 years ago, spent 3 days in the vets and came home covered in poo. They wanted to keep her for two weeks but when asked what they would actually do for her the answer was not a lot apart from cage rest, she had been x-rayed and had a fractured pelvis.  Once the pain and swelling has gone down you will be able to asses better whether the cat is going to have good mobility.
 Little old ladies often wait for days to go to theatre when they break their femurs or hips, so as long as the cat has pain relief an is immobilised don't be pushed into something you do not want.
		
Click to expand...

things have moved on in 20yrs of medicine and wether a break would repair with rest alone depends on the type and severity of the break


----------



## twiggy2 (15 July 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			The other option is that Cats Protection might take her???
		
Click to expand...

really! this is not a person saying the desperatly want to do the right thing but cant, it is someone who does not want to spend the money because the cat is not a pet, why would you suggest palming the cat off onto CPL?
would you say the same if I said my horse had a broken pelvis but I don't want to spend the money cos it is only hack? well that's fine my dear palm it off on a rescue that is drowning under the amount of dumped and abandoned animals that come its way?
OP if you don't want to treat the cat that is up to you but please don't guess at her injuries and just leave her to see what happens.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 July 2014)

has the forum gone odd? this was first posted in March.


----------



## Honey08 (15 July 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			has the forum gone odd? this was first posted in March.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, how strange!  Loads of people (including OP) commented on it, I remember it.


----------



## Pingypo (15 July 2014)

CPL??? no way!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 July 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Yes, how strange!  Loads of people (including OP) commented on it, I remember it.
		
Click to expand...

yeah, I thought I remembered it as well.


----------



## Pingypo (15 July 2014)

hehe, didn't see date!! duh! does anyone know what actually happened in the end?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 July 2014)

I think the cat got treatment but wouldn't swear to it!


----------

